# A Toast to the Flag, by John Jay Daly



## Bro Mike (Jul 4, 2010)

RW T.K. Anthony delivered this toast yesterday, during our Installation of Officers.  It was memorable and moving, so I thought I would share.


"Toast to the Flag", by John Jay Daly


Here's to the red of it -

There's not a thread of it,

No, nor a shred of it

In all the spread of it

From foot to head,

But heroes bled for it,

Faced steel and lead for it,

Precious blood shed for it,

Bathing it red!


Here's to the white of it-

Thrilled by the sight of it,

Who knows the right of it

But feels the might of it

Through day and night?

Womanhood's care for it

Made manhood dare for it,

Purity's prayer for it

Keeps it so white!


Here's to the blue of it -

Beauteous view of it,

Heavenly hue of it,

Star-spangled dew of it

Constant and true;

Diadems gleam for it,

States stand supreme for it,

Liberty's beam for it

Brightens the blue!!


Here's to the whole of it -

Stars, stripes and pole of it,

Body and soul of it,

O, and the roll of it,

Sun shining through;

Hearts in accord for it,

Swear by the sword for it,

Thanking the Lord for it,

Red, White and Blue.


----------

